# 18موديل لشنط مايكل كورس



## مسوقة26 (16 فبراير 2012)

شنط مايكل كورس 
بالنسبه لشنط مايكل كورس نزلت حوالي 18موديل بعرض بعضها بالموقع لمشاهده المجموعه كامله ارجو زيارد موقعي فاشن ستي بالضغط هنا






































اكتفي بهذا القدر 
جميع الموديلات باسعار ثابته وهو 400ريال سعودي ماعدا موديل بالموقع (الترتر)
المجموعه السابقه والاتيه كلها تقليد طبق الاصل 
جزم ميليسا 
بالنسبه لجزم ميليسا نزلت 7حوالي موديل بعرض بعضها بالموقع لمشاهده المجموعه كامله ارجو زيارهموقعي فاشن ستي بالضغط هنا














اسعارها ب 320 للفلات والكعب 400ريال 
المجموعه السابقه يتم توفيرها بالطلب ولا يوجد تسليم فوري 
طريقه الطلب 
يتم تحويل المبلغ وسعر الشحن على حسابي بالراجحي بعدها يتم ارسال الطلب والبيانات كامله الاسم المدينه التلفون شركه الشحن بعدها يتم حساب 3اسابيع من يوم الطلب اول ماتوصل الطلبيه اقوم بشحنها على عنوان المرسله 
انا موجوده بالخبر التسليم مندوب باقي المناطق على زاجل او فيدكس 
يتم الطلب والمراسله عن طريق الرقم 0560474131
الوتس اب او الرسائل الخاصه او الايميل 

*[email protected]
احتمال ماارد على الاستفسارات بنفس الموضوع لانشغالي ..*


----------

